# Jay Watkins vs Trout Support DVDs



## Drum

I have a couple of the Trout Support DVDs and was considering the jay Watkins collection. I was looking for input on how they compare and if they are worth buying?


----------



## Spots and Dots

I've fished with Jay about 12 days in the past 2 years, and have learned more from him than the previous 15 years of fishing.

Word of caution, you need to have the skills to learn with. Just going through the motions will not make you better.

The Trout Support vids are good, too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD

I have Jays tapes and they are good. I would suggest you go over to TSWFM and read ALL the archive monthly articles that Jay has written. It will give you some good information.

Basic how to depending on where you are in your saltwater fishingTrout Support's dvd's impart more knowledge on the basic saltwater fishing for trout and the Winter DVD is good for winter trout fishing and big trout.

Now going to fish with Jay down in PM if he fishes there this spring is a different matter. I would learn all I could from his articles and go fish and pick his brain as much as you can.

For the tapes I would suggest the trout support dvd's. 

The only thing I have would say is the actors are a homely bunch. 


I have not seen TS (Tobin's) redfish tapes but fig they are worth the money if they are anything like the trout tapes.


----------



## therocket37

the trout support shallow water redfish DVD is phenomenal. This dvd has more useful information for targeting redfish in shallow water than all of the other redfish books combined.


----------



## tspitzer

read a lot of Jay's stuff for a long time--would love to fish with him..

but I watch my trout support dvd a lot...it has really helped me this year--I am not getting to go near as much this year-- so my time on the water is valuable ===


----------



## eloys

Drum, thanks for asking this question. I was about to order the TS Dvd's and thought I would take a quick look in 2cool to see if anyone thought they were worth it. Thanks for your opinions guys. I'll place my order today...God knows, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## cory4408

What about Kevin Cochrans books.


----------



## greenhornet

cory4408 said:


> What about Kevin Cochrans books.


I have read his Tricking Texas Trout and Top 50 articles book, I enjoy his stuff more than most authors because he discusses fishing in Baffin and ULM primarily (same areas I fish) instead of 50 different ways to fish a reef.


----------



## Flat Natural Born

greenhornet said:


> I have read his Tricking Texas Trout and Top 50 articles book, I enjoy his stuff more than most authors because he discusses fishing in Baffin and ULM primarily (same areas I fish) instead of 50 different ways to fish a reef.


I've got all his stuff.his stuff is for someone who already knows how to catch small trout but wants to step up their game to the fat girls.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Flat Natural Born said:


> I've got all his stuff.his stuff is for someone who already knows how to catch small trout but wants to step up their game to the fat girls.


Have you fished with him?


----------



## JimD

Rowsly, Ernest, Kevin, Dickie C are other people that has a good stock pile of information in the archives on the areas they fish if you throw out a little of the sponsor fluff.  

Chris Martin used to write a lot of good articles with good info too in 2000 thru 09 or 10. 

It's interesting to read the same Months for the different years to see what was working and the conditions or the sponsors products.


----------



## troutsupport

JimD said:


> For the tapes I would suggest the trout support dvd's.
> The only thing I have would say is the actors are a homely bunch.


Jimmy...  you have a way with words brotha :biggrin:


----------



## JimD

Tobin, 

I forgot to say there are some SEXY GIRLS in the Trophy Trout dvd esp the monster trout caught in the last segment.  

The DVDs are worth the money. Both have great information.


----------



## cva34

I feel like i seen them all..There all great..So I,m on fence..But will jump to Tobin side because all the help ,and info he shares with us 2coolers..feels like I knows him


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks guys. Actually... on the fence with this is not a bad place to be. I highly respect Jay and Kevin and respect that they were able to pull off making instructional DVD's on top of running guide businesses. Learn all you can; you can learn something from everyone... that is what I recommend.


----------



## JimD

Tobin,

Homely might fit all three  but it would still be great info from you, Jay, and Kevin.

You really need one or both of Chicken Boy's twins to do the interviews. We need to talk with CB because one twin looks a lot bigger that her sister. 

I still highly recommend the old monthly articles in TSWF that the two guides have done over the years for great information for what works and what they are using in their part of the coast and the fishing differences for the different years.


----------



## Kingofsabine18

Haven't seen Captain Watkins dvds but I know for a fact that Trout Support have made me a better fisherman all the way around. His Big trout DVD opened my eyes big time on fishing for bigger trout and wintertime fishing. I have watched the Trout support limits dvd and the big trout/winter dvd and both made me a much more complete fisherman.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks KOS18.


----------



## JonahT

cory4408 said:


> What about Kevin Cochrans books.


Capt. Kev knows his stuff. He's a good friend of mine. He just stocked up a bunch of shops down this way not to long ago. I had the pleasure of getting to stop by his house last time I was in Corpus.


----------



## quackersmacker

If Jay's DVDs are anywhere near as good as learning from him when fishing with him they should be awesome. He's the only guy I know that need sunblock on his tongue because he's teaching you and giving you tips the entire trip!


----------



## troutsupport

2 Books by Kev that are worth the read are

Waters Wild... a great read for a winter day thats cold and wet and you can't make it to the coast.

Productive Places and Patterns... this book covers productive places and patterns up and down the coast. Some would read it and say 'well he only gives 5 spots in X bay. But if you read closely and pay attention, there are areas just like that in your home bay, and they probably produce on similar conditions. Very good book.

oh.... and just get them off his site... http://www.fishbaffinbay.com/


----------

